# How to Make a Ninja Mask out of a Tshirt...



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2004)

This made me laugh...

Only because YEARS ago we made a cheeseball ninja movie at the Hapkido studio I was training at... and we did something like this because we were short on ninja hoods.

I need to find that movie.

http://www.entertheninja.com/ninja_fun/shirt_ninja.shtml


----------



## unterlich (Oct 1, 2004)

huahuhahhaaahahauhauhauhauhaua
i like the idea ghauhauhauhauhuhuahua
great web seiten, thank u very much dude !!!


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 1, 2004)

good link, done taht before and i love your sig


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 2, 2004)

What will they think of next?


----------

